# Anyone here play fantasy football??



## KEYZER-SOZE (Jul 31, 2010)

this is my first full year in a leauge i thought i did pretty well in my draft. take a look at my roster, im open to any suggestions to improve
http://games.espn.go.com/ffl/clubhouse?leagueId=180390&teamId=10&seasonId=2010


----------



## cisco2403 (Apr 12, 2010)

KEYZER-SOZE said:


> this is my first full year in a leauge i thought i did pretty well in my draft. take a look at my roster, im open to any suggestions to improve
> http://games.espn.go.com/ffl/clubhouse?leagueId=180390&teamId=10&seasonId=2010


You have a solid team. Although I don't think Brandon Marshall is going to have that big of a year. He's on a new team and he doesn't have that great of a quarterback throwing to him. I think Malcolm Floyd may have a pretty good year as apparently Vincent Jackson is prepared to sit out the entire year, so he says. 

As far as your roster goes, I wouldn't change it for the first week except for maybe Marshall for Floyd but thats a toss up I guess IMO.


----------



## KEYZER-SOZE (Jul 31, 2010)

thanks appreciate the input i got lucky on a lot of dudes the other guys made runs at other positions


----------



## Dan9 (Jun 14, 2010)

I play about every type of fantasy league, football, basketball, baseball, and hockey. Your team looks good, except you might wanna trade for a backup QB, cause I'm sure Kolb will have a short leash? Too bad you didn't get the Main member of Carolina's two headed Monster, that being Deangelo Williams LOL.


----------



## KEYZER-SOZE (Jul 31, 2010)

idk man i gotta a feeling about kolb he's got way to many weapons in that offense to not put up good numbers, and i got him late (8th or 9th round), yeah that does suck losing out on deangelo


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

I played fantasy football for the last 4 years. Three championships, two second places, a third place, and a fifth. One thing I can tell you is that no fantasy championships are won on draft day. Stick to the waiver wire, watch the mathcups, and lose with your studs if you're going to lose. Good luck with it:thumbsup:


----------

